# schedule B



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good evening....i,m new here..thanks in advance for your help..
These past 3 years i,ve been filing FBARS....In 2019 i didn,t quite reach 10.000$ and won,t be filing the FBAR.... since i didn,t have any dividends or interest do i still have to file scheule B? Thanks


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes. You would still need to file Schedule B and complete Part III.

Per the instructions ..



> Use Schedule B (Form 1040 or 1040-SR) if any of the following applies.
> ....
> You had a financial interest in, or signature authority over, a financial account in a foreign country or you received a distribution from, or were a grantor of, or transferor to, a foreign trust. Part III of the schedule has questions about foreign accounts and trusts.


From what you post the answers would likely be Yes, No and No for questions 7a, 7b and 8.


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

*Schedule B*

I thought so...thank you


----------

